# Transfer COD4 Profile



## g4m3rof1337 (May 24, 2008)

I installed Steam and COD4 on my Laptop, with the same Account that I use on my Desktop.

I ran COD4 and had to start all over.


So, I am wondering if my Profile is stored somewhere on my Desktop that I can transfer over safely and pick up on my laptop.


I dont want to mess up anything on my Desktop or Laptop with the Game or anything.




Thanks.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (May 24, 2008)

yeah, its stored in your CoD4 folder in Program Files, you can just copy the profile, save it and paste it into the new game and carry on where you left off... thats what i did when i reformatted my pc a few weeks ago.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (May 24, 2008)

Thanks, it worked.


----------

